#  Krankheiten >   Die Nase läuft und läuft und läuft >

## Muddi2

Hallo Foris,
ich hab mal ein bischen hier reingelesen und festgestellt; Mein Problem ist eigentlich nur winzig im Gegensatz zu den Problemen,mit denen sich andere Menschen rumschlagen müssen.
Also,ich hab seit sehr vielen Jahren Fließschnupfen.Manch einer wird sagen,ach nur Schnupfen aber so einfach ist das nicht.Mir läuft ständig die Nase,dünnflüssig,wässrig.
Ich muß mir mindestens alle 5 Min.die Nase putzen.Das nervt nicht nur sondern macht auch eine wunde Nase.Wenn ich unter Stress stehe oder mich anstrengen muß,ist es besonders schlimm.Ich hab schon in jeden Zimmer Taschentuchboxen stehen,jede
Jacken-und Hosentasche ist bestückt,und wenn ich mal unterwegs feststelle,ich hab 
keinTaschentuch mehr,krieg ich direkt Panik.Ich hab schon alle Nasensprays und Tropfen durch,Nasenduschen gehören zu meinen täglichen Leben.
Was kann ich noch tun?Hat noch jemand damit Erfahrung und gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit? Bin dankbar für jeden Rat.Lg.Moni

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Moni, 
mein erster Gedanke ist eine allergische Reaktion. Die Palette reicht da von Pollen, Hausstaub über Tierhaare/Vogelfedern bis hin zu Haushaltsreinigern. Hast du dich darauf mal testen lassen? Klimaanlagen können auch Triefnasen verursachen.
Wenn solche Auslöser nicht in Frage kommen, solltest du dich bei einem HNO und Zahnarzt durchuntersuchen lassen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Muddi2

Hallo Christiane,
ich hab im Lauf der Jahre viele Allergietests machen lassen,reagiere aber auf nichts
allergisch.Ich hab das schon so lange,das ich gar nicht mehr weiß wann das angefangen hat.War auch oft beim HNO,aber außer Tropfen,Sprays und damit muß ich leben,ist dabei 
nichts konstruktives dabei rausgekommen

----------


## sony

hallo moni 
ich tippe ganz klar auf heuschnupfen. lass dir vom doc oder in der apotheke etwas dagegen verschreiben.

----------


## Muddi2

Hallo Sony,
nee,Heuschnupfen ist es nicht.Ich hab das ganzjährig.Ich hab auch weder tränende Augen noch Atemnot,auch keine verstopfte Nase.Ich kriege beim kleinsten Reiz ,kühle Luft oder beim Zähneputzen fürchterliche Niesanfälle.Macht besonders Spaß mit dem Mund voll Zahnpasta.Oft kriege ich nach 10-15mal niesen Kopfschmerzen.
Ich müßte die Tempos schon auf Rezept kriegen,so massig ist mein Verbrauch.Lg.Muddi

----------


## nightingale

Sprich Deinen Arzt doch einmal auf Atrovent® an. 
Das gibt es als Import aus Frankreich auch mit einem Nasenspray-Aufsatz. 
Das Präparat hat einem unserer Patienten, der unter " dem Fließschnupfen des alten Mannes ", wie mein Chef es etwas lakonisch nennt ( jetzt bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, ich sehe das du weder alt noch männlich bist  :Smiley:  ) leidet sehr geholfen.

----------


## Muddi2

Hallo Nightingale,
danke für den Tip.Das Mittel kenn ich noch nicht.Ich muß sowiso kommenden Montag
zum Doc(Schilddrüsenwerte kontrollieren).Da werde ich ihn mal fragen.
Mal sehen ob mir das weiter hilft.Ich werde berichten.Bis dann Lg.Muddi

----------


## Friedrich

Hallo Moni,
Deine Symptome sind die reinste Freude für einen Homöopathen oder Traditionell-chinesischen Therapeuten!
Wenn Du die Symptome noch hast, oder diese sich weiter entwickelt haben, rate ich Dir, einen Heilpraktiker, Homöopathen oder anthroposophischen Arzt aufzusuchen.
Ist wirklich keine große sache!
Gute und schnelle Besserung
Friedrich

----------


## Muddi2

Hallo Friedrich,
hast du Erfahrungen mit Heilpraktikern?Ich höre immer wieder das die sehr teuer sind.
Ich habe mich erst mal hier bei uns in den Apotheken nach diesen vorgeschlagenen Spray erkundigt,aber das gibt es überall nur als Asthmaspray,ohne Nasensprayaufsatz.Mein Hausarzt war auch nicht begeistert davon.

----------


## Bine46

Lese mich erst set kurzer Zeit hier durchs Forum, und habe deinen Beitrag jetzt erst entdeckt. Was dir vielleicht helfen könnte, ist eine Stabilisierung deines Immunsystems mit HIlfe von Heilpilzen. Mir haben diese sehr beim Abnehmen geholfen, und ich habe gemerkt, dass auch meine Verdauung (Darm!) und auch mein Allgemeinbefinden sehr viel besser geworden sind. Viele Infos und auch Beratung findest du hier www.heilenmitpilzen.de. Mir hats jedenfalls geholfen...
liebe Grüße  Bine

----------


## berthi

Hallo Moni
Willkommen im Club, würde ich beinahe sagen!
  Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Habe schon einige Ärzte aufgesucht, ohne Erfolg.
  Es ist schon deprezierend wenn man immer die gleichen, gut gemeinten, Ratschläge hört.
  Bist du dem Problem schon näher geklommen? Dann wäre ich für einen Tipp dankbar.
  Der Auslöser bei mir war offensichtlich eine ziemlich gründliche Polypen Entfernung.
  Eine kleine Teillösung habe ich gefunden! Fließtücher an Statt Tempo, eigentlich ein Wegwerfprodukt. Die lassen sich aber normal waschen und werden nach dem Waschen immer schöner. Vor alle Dingen sind sie sehr saugfähig und lange und angenehm nutzbar. Bei Interesse müsste ich den Lieferanten ausfindig machen. Ich hatte mal einen Karton gekauft, aber der wird gar nicht alle, da sie, wie gesagt immer wieder gewaschen werden.
  Grüße
  Berthold

----------


## kaya

> Ich hab schon alle Nasensprays und Tropfen durch,Nasenduschen gehören zu meinen täglichen Leben.

 Du solltest erstmal aufhören Nasensprays, Tropfen und Nasenduschen zu benutzen. Deine Nasenschleimhaut kann sich bei dem "Dauerbeschuss" mit Mittelchen überhaupt nicht regenerieren, müsste inzwischen auch funktionsunfähig bzw. völlig ausgetrocknet sein. 
Mein Vorschlag: Mindestens 14 Tage mit "Deiner" Therapie aussetzen und statt dessen abends vor dem Schlafengehen, Bepanthen Augen- u. Nasensalbe o.ä. mittels Wattestäbchen vorsichtig auftragen. 
LG und gute Besserung... 
Vera

----------


## claudialein

Hallo,
seit Februar 2008 läuft auch meine Nase im Dauerdurchgang. Damals hab ich eine ziemlich schlimme Zeit durchgemacht und war nervlich am Ende. Seither hab ich mich gesundheitlich und nervlich erholt - aber meiner Nase läuft immer noch. Ich hab mich mittlerweile ebenfalls einem "Dauerbeschuss" mit sämtlichen am Markt erhältlichen Mittelchen unterzogen, hab mit allem aufgehört und versucht, zu ignorieren, dass ständig Wasser aus der Nase läuft (manchmal echt peinlich!) und war schon bei unzähligen Ärzten. OK: Ich weiß jetzt, dass ich eine schiefe Nasentrennwand hab, die ich zwar auf Krankenkassenkosten richten lassen könnte (was aber nicht Heilung verspricht) und ich habe erfahren, dass die Nase wund und offen ist (das hätt ich ohne Arzt auch sagen können), aber sonst.... Vielleicht noch eine kleine Anmerkung: Die Taschentuch-Industrie lebt wohl mittlerweile zu einem großen Teil auf meine Kosten! Manchmal denke ich, dass es mit den Augen zusammenhängt, weil diese oft sehr trocken sind und Probleme verursachen. Mit Sicherheit kann ich nur sagen, dass Stress, Anstrengung (beim Inline-Skaten hab ich mir schon Taschentücher in die Nasenlöcher gestopft) und Aufregung das Ganze "ins Laufen" bringt - und dass ich seit 2008 nach Ursache bzw. Auslöser und Heilung suche. Tiefenentspannung - Urlaub - Stressabbau: Hab ich schon versucht. Fehlanzeige! Entgiften - suche nach Allergieauslöser: Fehlanzeige. Die Nase läuft und läuft und läuft und...

----------


## berthi

Ja, da kann ich nur sagen: Willkommen Club!
  Ich habe viele Ärzte befragt. Auch nur dumme Vermutungen gehört. Trotz Privatversicherung und das Recht auf „Professoren“.
  Ich habe mich auch damit abgefunden.
  Beim Radfahren hilf dann hochziehen oder weg schlabbern ;-)
  Zum Glück habe ich die richtigen Taschentücher gefunden. Ein Flies das sehr saugfähig ist und sich immer wieder waschen lässt. Wird nach jedem Waschen angenehmer! Leider kann ich keinen Lieferanten sagen. Habe mal einen Karton gekauft. Der wird gar nicht weniger, weil ich die Tücher wasche. Besorgt hat mir das mal eine Kosmetikerin. www.kosmetik-essen.de 
  Weiter schniefen mit Humor
  Grüße
  Berthi

----------


## claudialein

Wie hat denn der Karton ausgesehen? DIE muss ich haben! Ich seh ja manchmal aus als hätt ich eine Schnapsnase. Und beim Sport ist das Ganze wirklich extrem lästig - fast so unangenehm wie bei wichtigen Terminen. 
Jedenfalls mal vielen Dank für den Link! Mal sehen, was ich in Erfahrung bringen kann. 
Schönen Tag!

----------


## berthi

Ich kann dir ein paar Tücher zum probieren schicken. berthold123@gmail.com

----------


## berthi

Willkommen im Club!
  Was du da schreibst, trifft 1zu1 auf mich zu.
  Seit Jahren versuche ich das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen.
  Auch die Tatsache, dass ich Privatpatient bin, hat mir nicht geholfen.
  Mein letzter Versuch war das oben erwähnte Nasenspray Atrovent nasal aus Frankreich.
  Hat keinen Erfolg gebracht. Heilpilze? Das will ich mal angehen. Vielleicht auch mal Chinesen?
  Was ich empfehlen kann, um das Problem halbwegs zu handeln sind Fließtaschentücher, die ich in großem Mengen kaufe. Sie lassen sich sehr oft waschen und werden eigentlich immer angenehmer. Sie sind sehr saugfähig. Sie habe ich überall rum liegen.
  Wir sollten im Erfahrungsaustausch bleiben.
  Doch noch Erfolg wünsche ich uns Beiden.
  Berthi

----------


## berthi

Willkommen im Club!
  Was du da schreibst, trifft 1zu1 auf mich zu.
  Seit Jahren versuche ich das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen.
  Auch die Tatsache, dass ich Privatpatient bin, hat mir nicht geholfen.
  Mein letzter Versuch war das oben erwähnte Nasenspray Atrovent nasal aus Frankreich.
  Hat keinen Erfolg gebracht. Heilpilze? Das will ich mal angehen. Vielleicht auch mal Chinesen?
  Was ich empfehlen kann, um das Problem halbwegs zu handeln sind Fließtaschentücher, die ich in großem Mengen kaufe. Sie lassen sich sehr oft waschen und werden eigentlich immer angenehmer. Sie sind sehr saugfähig. Sie habe ich überall rum liegen.
  Wir sollten im Erfahrungsaustausch bleiben.
  Doch noch Erfolg wünsche ich uns Beiden.
  Berthi

----------


## alx

Ich möchte mich ebenfalls in diesen scheinbar ausweglosen Thread einreihen, da mich meine Nase die letzten zwei Jahre täglich auf Trapp hält. Und für alle Hobbyärzte unter euch > Nein, es liegt keine Allergie vor, sämtliche Tests gemacht, unzählige Medikamante und Sprays ausprobiert, daher bitte neue brauchbare Lösungsansätze. Und den Tip mit den Fließtaschentüchern finden wir auch alle ganz toll lieber Berthi - einmal hätte aber auch gereicht ,-) 
Ich bin nun also gespannt, ob sich hier noch etwas tut und sinnvolle Ratschläge gemacht werden. Ich find es auch einfach unbegreiflich, dass man in dieser heutigen Zeit ganze Gliedmaßen und Organe verpflanzen, Stammzellen aus Embryonen gewinnen und die DNA manipulieren kann - aber einen Schnupfen kriegt die Menschheit in den Griff.   :get_lost_cut:

----------


## berthi

Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen! Willkommen im Club der Nasenläufer.
Mein letzter Versuch war  TCM 10-mal Nadelpieksen! Außer Geldverlust hat das auch nichts gebracht.
Wenigstens habe ich Taschentücher gefunden, die das Problem etwas minimieren.
Also, wir sollten im Erfahrungsaustausch bleiben.
Ich will noch mal meinen HNO kontaktieren. Den habe ich angemailt und er meint, noch ein Ass im Ärmel zu haben.
Beste Grüße
Berthi

----------


## Lilablau

Ich würde auch erst mal alle Arten von Allergien ausschließen. 
Hatte auch mal so eine Art Dauerschnupfen und war HNO-Praxis Freiburg - HNO am Theater in Behandlung. Weiß nicht wo du herkommst, je nachdem hilft dir das auch nicht weiter, aber soweit ich weiß, testen die Ärzte dort auch nicht nur auf Allergie sondenr auch auf alle anderen möglichen Gründe.

----------

